# Twenty-Four Inch BiCepts!!!



## HyDr8 (Jun 28, 2003)

I was watching Ripleys this AM. They had a guy on with 24 inch Bis. Geesus. He was only 5'6"

Can you imagine 2 FEET of arms?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2003)

Biceps and Triceps, there is no T in bicep


----------



## wraith (Jun 28, 2003)

greg valintino has 27 inch arms fully pumped ,but hes done more gear than a shetlon trying to look like a clidesdale,his bicep is the same size as a 14 pound bowling ball hes only like 5'6" that might be the same one youre talking about


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2003)

Would you like to see pictures of the abcess he received in his arm thanks to all that synthol? Valentino is a fraud, he has the forearms of a 12 year old girl.

I believe he is 5'4" actually.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2003)

Someone that claims to know Greg personally, says that it was never synthol, only a gram of test and EQ each a week in his arms. Synthol lasts longer, but if he was ONLY injecting in his arms, its no wonder he got an abcess.


----------



## wraith (Jun 28, 2003)

no kidding ,thats a pretty sick thing to live with just to try and be huge ,well i guess he got wht he wanted but victory is never without cost ,in this case it almost seems to be a pirec victory


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2003)

.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2003)

Looks fun


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2003)

..


----------



## wraith (Jun 28, 2003)

you could use those pics in an anti juice type thing,that would definately keep a lot of people away from shit like that


----------



## HyDr8 (Jun 28, 2003)

Mudge,
The deformed spelling of the word was in light of the deformed look of his arms. It was freaky.


----------



## HyDr8 (Jun 28, 2003)

It was Greg on that show this morning. They used him to make it look like no body could get out of something he tied.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Valentino is a fraud, he has the forearms of a 12 year old girl.





yup, the guy is a joke, and I think he has serious mental issues.


----------



## spire (Jun 28, 2003)

I would never want arms that large, you wouldn't even be able to move!

Could somebody fill me in on what happened to this guy and why the huge scars?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2003)

ab·scess    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (bss) n. 
A localized collection of pus in part of the body, formed by tissue disintegration and surrounded by an inflamed area.

So apperantly he chose to only inject into his arms, he insisted that it was genetics and that he had 18" arms before he even started working out. At 5'4" such claims seem somewhat bogus, especially since his early pictures didn't seem to make him out to be that large at all.

If you look at the rest of his body, he does not look that well developed. Plus, his so-soft look gives it that "this isn't muscle" look that is common when people site inject synthol or other oils into the body, for the purpose of making the muscle appear larger. No real rippling detail shows up in the skin even if the person is low bodyfat.

This bicep looks all muscle? I doubt it


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2003)

One more, his lats and the rest of his upper body look under developed in comparison, by far.

The plasticy fake look says oil all over it.


----------



## spire (Jun 28, 2003)

Is it just me or does the shape seem to be a little bit off too in that first bicep.jpg photo you put, it looks like he has a tennis ball stuck in there!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 28, 2003)

His right arm is the "worst," its flat from when they had to cut into the bicep. It just doesn't look any kind of natural though, and I think you mean a melon or perhaps a softball   That bicep.jpg should have been before the operation I believe.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> One more, his lats and the rest of his upper body look under developed in comparison, by far.
> 
> The plasticy fake look says oil all over it.



Notice the total lack of presence of the Brachialis.  He has "absolutely 0 outter arm development.  He is nothing but a fucking joke.  His arms look like shit.  Don't look like muscle whatsoever and looks like he just connected the garden hose to them and put a cork in them.  He sucks plain and simple and it pisses me off that he even gets any exposure at all.  He should be ignored by the world of real atheletes.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2003)

He has something going on in the brain no doubt. When they got rid of the abcess he looked like, Donald Duck.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 29, 2003)

I actually met this guy a few months back at the emerald cup, his arms are crazier lookin in person definately. nice guy though


----------



## Badger (Jun 29, 2003)

That is probably the stupidest thing I have ever seen.  This guy is a joke (nice guy or not).  What an idiot.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 29, 2003)

It's assholes like that which give bodybuilding and fitness training a bad rap.  There is always that ONE dick that has to over induldge to the sickning extremes.  I'd just like ta slap the bitch in the face.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 4, 2003)

I agree with firestorm. What a friggin' shame. The guy looks disgusting if you ask me. Arms way too big for his body---who knows what the hell happened to him, who cares?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 4, 2003)

Last I heard his arms were down to 25" when he got out of jail and was "all natural" now. Previously in the above pix they were somewhere around 27" and I believe he is 5'4"


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> One more, his lats and the rest of his upper body look under developed in comparison, by far.
> 
> The plasticy fake look says oil all over it.


This looks absolutely rediculous.  His triceps looks like giants sacks of water hanging onto his arms.  His forearms, chest, and traps are extremely undeveloped.  I'm sorry, but this guy truly is a freak.  Anyone who really knew as much about training and juice as he does, wouldn't inject that much in their arms that often.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 7, 2003)

Both his arms together are probably larger than his chest, thats an honest guess.


----------



## all4diving (Jul 8, 2003)

That is the most rediculous thing I have ever seen.  Who in the world would want to look like that or even remotely similiar?

all4diving


----------



## Mudge (Jul 8, 2003)

Ridiculous guys, does not red-dick-ulous sound wrong?


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 8, 2003)

We've discussed this in the past, I believe someone posted an interview with Mr. V. Other than the fact that this guy is obviously mentally ill, what gets me is the fact that he had a decent build to begin with, yet chose to turn himself into a morphed freak. What a frickin' idiot.


----------



## spire (Jul 9, 2003)

I bet he thinks that he looks good with his huge "biceps". 

Its the equivalent of stuffing a sock down your pants.


----------

